# 06 exhaust question



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys im new to the site, and I just bought my 06 gto. I put on a cat back magnaflow exhaust system and am not happy with how it sounds... Not loud enough. Looking back I wish I had got the slp, but not going to spend another $700 now that I already got the mag. I am wanting to put a set of catless mids to help it be louder. For arguement sake I am not looking for hp gains just sound, the goat has plenty hp already... For now lol. My question is for the life of me I can not find any o2 simulators for the rear 02. I called slp since they offer a tune service for the 04 model that shuts the rear 02 off all together, but they said they can't do it on a 2006. So how are you guys getting around the rear o2 to run catless mids or LT headders? Any advice is much appreciated. Oh and the motor is all stock with a k&n cold air. 

My only other ideas for more sound leaving the mids, would be shorty headers or replacing just the mufflers in the cat back I have with the loud mouth resonators from slp which they sell about $150 a set, but I really don't want to chop and weld on a perfectly good brand new magnaflow system if I don't have to.... Thanks


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

You can get the rear sensors shut off through a tune..I dont know how SLP does it on the 04 model assuming people just bought the exhaust and not a handheld tuner. but on the 06 models you can get it shut off through a tune.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good to know! I knew it had to be possible with so many put there running a set up like that. Just threw me when slp said they couldn't do it, odd they can't do something as simple as that.... Now I just need to find someone local with a hp tuner and make a new friend!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think it's a question of being able to do it, I think it's an issue with Federal law. Anyway, I don't think that will help with your sound. I've heard stock systems with no CATs, and could not notice any real change.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool, so you are sayin to focus on the muffler rather than cat delete


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Let it season for a while too. My Bassani was quiet for the first 300 miles or so. Then it got louder when the packing coated with a little carbon. Now it roars at WOT, with lots of bass tone and no rasp at part throttle. Never had any drone, either...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I really don't understand why people spend so much money on an exhaust as the first thing they do. No matter how much power it has I guarantee you that within a couple of months it will feel slower and you'll want more. LT headers are the best first power AND sound mod and then you could decide where to go from there whether faster or louder or good enough.

Last weekend I was on a trip up state and a pristine red '91 Camaro convertible pulled up alongside. He blipped his car a couple of times and took off. At the next light I pulled up alongside of him and after a fairly swift take off by both of us I dropped the hammer and pulled away like he was standing still. Up the road I pulled into a gas station and he came over over grinning and another kid from somewhere else came over too. They started talking and looking my car over. He said he was surprised at my car as it is a sleeper and raved about the sound of the exhaust. He had a Borla on his and his sounded very sweet but the moral of this story is the car way out in front always sounds better .


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

You are very right and I agree with you, however I have already spent the money on the cat back and am not happy with it. I think for now I have decided against headers simply because of the lack of knowlegable tuners in my area. I am going to focus on finding a used slp cutback, and then sell my magnaflow catback ti hopefully break even, or buy the resonators from slp $150 and weld them in place of the magnaflow mufflers. Yes eventually I will want more power and then I will go to headders, but now I'm still getting used to going from a 4cyl Malibu to a 400hp gto... So I can say that it's more than enough right now power wise


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Be aware that when you go from stock to headers it's going to get louder again. SLP catbacks and LTs are probably the loudest.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Update, I cut out the magnaflow mufflers and welded in the LM1 resonators. What a difference! It roars! I was able to keep the weld smooth so it looks like it belongs in there, and if I ever do get LT headers, will be very easy to swap to the LM2 resonators. Very happy with slp!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Be aware that when you go from stock to headers it's going to get louder again. SLP catbacks and LTs are probably the loudest.


... and sound horrible.


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't worry SLP will sound better than any Mustang period.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Spiceredm606 said:


> Don't worry SLP will sound better than any Mustang period.


SLP is what most Mustangs around me use.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just get the bassani. It's the best all around system - excellent tone, no rasp, no drone, not obnoxious cruising at 70, 34 pounds lighter than stock, it's not a police magnet, it's stainless steel, and it's cheap compared to the other SS catbacks. If you want loud, just hack off your mufflers and save the $800-1200, IMO. No point in spending almost a grand on something a Sawzall can do.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> ... and sound horrible.


How does this add to the thread? Just your opinion with no real experience, right?



Mddrummer911 said:


> Update, I cut out the magnaflow mufflers and welded in the LM1 resonators. What a difference! It roars! I was able to keep the weld smooth so it looks like it belongs in there, and if I ever do get LT headers, will be very easy to swap to the LM2 resonators. Very happy with slp!


I've got the full SLP exhaust from their LT headers, high flow cats, X-pipe, through to the LM2's and love the sound. Nice deep and nasty: just enough for me. The sound you've got now, with your current set up, would be similar going to LT's and the LM2. Enjoy the roar!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BRZN said:


> How does this add to the thread? Just your opinion with no real experience, right?


Hey smart guy, its an exhaust thread... it is *ALL *opinion on what and what doesn't sound good. Wash the sand out of your vagina.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol pearls anyone?


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> Hey smart guy, its an exhaust thread... it is *ALL *opinion on what and what doesn't sound good. Wash the sand out of your vagina.


Opinion from a guy that has a mustang, bash's the GTO and GM whenever he gets a chance and probably heard SLP 1 or 2 times in person in your life.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Quick question... Why is a pony owner on a gto forum anyway?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Because although he does now have a Mustang, he once owned a GTO for a while. And last time I checked, he has been a member here for 3 years now, while all of you haven't been on here for over 6 months. 

This was a thread of opinions, which was exactly what was given. Just because the man owns a Mustang, doesn't make him not welcome here. He owns a piece of muscle car history, just as you all do with a GTO.

And although many of you may seem to enjoy the sound of the SLP exhaust, there are also TONS and TONS who think the sound is obnoxious and too raspy. So as stated before, this is an OPINION BASED THREAD, get over it.


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Because although he does now have a Mustang, he once owned a GTO for a while. And last time I checked, he has been a member here for 3 years now, while all of you haven't been on here for over 6 months.
> 
> This was a thread of opinions, which was exactly what was given. Just because the man owns a Mustang, doesn't make him not welcome here. He owns a piece of muscle car history, just as you all do with a GTO.
> 
> And although many of you may seem to enjoy the sound of the SLP exhaust, there are also TONS and TONS who think the sound is obnoxious and too raspy. So as stated before, this is an OPINION BASED THREAD, get over it.


Ok so because I joined the 3rd or 4th best gto forum in the last 6 months on the internet means that my opinion doesn't count either. Last I checked you only joined here over a year and a half ago. I bet that you did not buy your GTO since new. So don't come at me with any of the noob crap.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Who said "you" cant voice your opinion? I never said your not allowed to do so. In fact, you have your panties all up in a bunch because someone else voiced their opinion. You made a ignorant remark based on someones opinion because they own a Mustang. 

I may have joined a little over a year ago, but my posts speak for themselves. I have been on here a long time and have gained much knowledge from the people on here who in fact do know what they are talking about.

And you in fact are a noob. With 8 posts, that makes you a noob. But that's a whole nother dilema in itself.


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Who said "you" cant voice your opinion? I never said your not allowed to do so. In fact, you have your panties all up in a bunch because someone else voiced their opinion. You made a ignorant remark based on someones opinion because they own a Mustang.
> 
> I may have joined a little over a year ago, but my posts speak for themselves. I have been on here a long time and have gained much knowledge from the people on here who in fact do know what they are talking about.
> 
> And you in fact are a noob. With 8 posts, that makes you a noob. But that's a whole nother dilema in itself.


Ok bud I guess your not getting what im saying because I have 8 posts on this site yes 3rd or 4th best gto site on the internet- 

LS1GTO.com Forums - View Profile: spiceredm606 

That link should show that im am nowhere near noob satus and if I was such a noob i would not have a cam named after me either. 

NSSP LS2 Cam, Complete Street Performance


I've owned my gto since you were still chasing the high school cheerleaders around. Like I said before your probably not the first owner of your GTO and had to learn everything about it ( from people like me). Before you get involved in something you know nothing about there is some very interesting history between me,jpalamar and some of the other members on this site, but that story has nothing to do with this discussion.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Spiceredm606 said:


> Opinion from a guy that has a mustang, bash's the GTO and GM whenever he gets a chance and probably heard SLP 1 or 2 times in person in your life.


How many times do you need to hear an exhaust to know of you like it or not?



Spiceredm606 said:


> I've owned my gto since you were still chasing the high school cheerleaders around. Like I said before your probably not the first owner of your GTO and had to learn everything about it ( from people like me). Before you get involved in something you know nothing about there is some very interesting history between me,jpalamar and some of the other members on this site, but that story has nothing to do with this discussion.


Does it matter if you owned your car new or bought it used? At the end of the day it is still a GTO owner.

What does 'our history' have to do with an opinion of exhaust sounds? NADDA. Your just trolling things from years ago that nobody cares about in an exhaust thread.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Spiceredm606 said:


> Ok bud I guess your not getting what im saying because I have 8 posts on this site yes 3rd or 4th best gto site on the internet-
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - View Profile: spiceredm606
> 
> ...


This isn't a **** measuring contest. I am not here to compare who knows more and who knows what. You are considered a "noob" on this site. Due to the fact that you have a cam named after you and you have owned your goat since I was "chasing high school cheerleaders", then you will have gained enough knowledge to know that an exhaust thread is solely based on opinion. I am glad you have many posts on the other forum, and frankly, I could really care less. Stay over there then, and keep your ignorance out of here. 

A man comes on here and voices his opinion about an exhaust. What, just because he owns a Mustang now, he is not entitled to his own opinion? Last time I checked everyone was giving their opinions on the matter. There is a reason why there is a line drawn between that forum and this one. You my friend are one example as to why that line has been drawn.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What's nice is that us 2nd owners didn't take the $20,000 hit in depreciation...



Spiceredm606 said:


> That link should show that im am nowhere near noob satus and if I was such a noob i would not have a cam named after me either.
> 
> NSSP LS2 Cam, Complete Street Performance


Odd that I've never heard of you. Or your cam. Are you the next Ed Curtis?


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

Once again all I did was voice my opinion saying that SLP on any GTO will sound better than any Mustang. That previous statement I beleive was my opinion? Am I wrong??


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> What's nice is that us 2nd owners didn't take the $20,000 hit in depreciation...
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that I've never heard of you. Or your cam. Are you the next Ed Curtis?


Probably never heard of CSP. I know he's not a sponser on this site but he will beat any tuner of LS engines prices.


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> How many times do you need to hear an exhaust to know of you like it or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that our history had anything to do with exhaust. I was telling Falco that I know you from before and it's not just because you own a Mustang. And do you think I care if I am a troll? It's a public forum.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Spiceredm606 said:


> Probably never heard of CSP. I know he's not a sponser on this site but he will beat any tuner of LS engines prices.


Can't say that I have. But I'm way up here, the only options nearby are West Bend Dyno Tuning lol or go south a few hours to Modern Muscle. Though there might be others up by Green Bay. Of course I tune myself so I personally don't have to worry about it too much.



As far as the pissing match goes in this thread :willy:, out of the 8 or so catbacks that exist I can only think of two that aren't a waste of $1000+... Bassani & Magnaflow (or possibly Borla). Unless, you know, you need that extra special something to impress the ladies... or make cheery buddies with the boys with the cherries & blueberries. If you want to look cool, you probably bought the wrong car... this thing's meant to be low-key. :cheers


----------



## BearChair (Aug 31, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> Can't say that I have. But I'm way up here, the only options nearby are West Bend Dyno Tuning lol or go south a few hours to Modern Muscle. Though there might be others up by Green Bay. Of course I tune myself so I personally don't have to worry about it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the pissing match goes in this thread :willy:, out of the 8 or so catbacks that exist I can only think of two that aren't a waste of $1000+... Bassani & Magnaflow (or possibly Borla). Unless, you know, you need that extra special something to impress the ladies... or make cheery buddies with the boys with the cherries & blueberries. If you want to look cool, you probably bought the wrong car... *this thing's meant to be low-key*. :cheers


Eh, thats debatable.


Besides you all got it wrong, washer mod > than any cat back setup.

As for the haphazardly built, quickly assembled with the cheapest parts Mustangs. They'll always be crap.


But I digress, OP if the washer mod is too affordable / ghetto for your tastes, I suggest investing in a LM1 cat back and sell off your cat back.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

bearchair said:


> washer mod


...is for window lickers
*LOL*


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok whats a washer mod?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

That's just dumb


----------



## BearChair (Aug 31, 2011)

Mddrummer911 said:


> Ok whats a washer mod?


Your solution.



Mddrummer911 said:


> That's just dumb


Define "dumb".

Would you equate it to going out and purchasing +$700 worth of cat back exhaust without knowing how it would affect your vehicle?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't exactly call a washer mod a solution. More like a "lets see how fast I can make other GTO owners go "


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol ya check my update guys I went with the slp and am very happy with how it sounds. No need to try this just to see if I like it now. But just a thought.... I paid like $36 for the gasket that goes there... Wouldn't doing this washer mod destroy a very expensive gasket lol?!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pretty much. Did you get a new factory gasket? I know Walker makes some 2 1/2 ovals, I think they were like $3 or $4 a piece when I got them to replace the original gasket when I put my Bassani on. They weren't the OE metal type, just that grey fiber material.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea went with one from the dealer just because they had it in stock (surprise) and the idiots at oreileys in my town couldn't even figure out what I was talking about. Every time I tried to explain it, they came back with a flange gasket for head/manifold or a doughnut gasket for manifold/mids.... Lol


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah we always say at school the parts store guys are just auto program flunkies. :lol:


----------

